# Omega SM300 project?



## es335

Hi Mr Yao,

What are your thoughts on the design of the mid-late 60s Omega Seamaster 300s?

The Fifty Fathoms, Submariner and Seamaster 300 are often considered the holy triumvirate of classic dive watch designs.

Since you have paid tribute to the Fifty Fathoms with the Stingray and are tackling the Sub this year with the Kingston project, any chance of a Omega SM 300 homage project from MKII at some point down the road? Maybe next year?

Thanks!


----------



## GavH

I like the sound of that!


----------



## Ranger MAC

GavH said:


> I like the sound of that!


agreed plus #3


----------



## caesarmascetti

I'd be in for that one +4


----------



## mikeand

That would be a very interesting project, indeed!


----------



## caffeinated

You can kind of make one already. Starting with the LRRP or Blackwater, the hands and dial are pretty much there.
Not a perfect copy, but close.


----------



## Zidane

I'd be VERY interested in that.


----------



## Yao

*You mean this one?*










Eddie at Timefactors did an homage to this one already. Do you think its worth my revisiting?


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

*Re: You mean this one?*



Yao said:


> Eddie at Timefactors did an homage to this one already. Do you think its worth my revisiting?


Note that the Timefactors Precista version is sold out, no replacement set yet. Also, his was pretty tall I understand, and had an acrylic crystal. So if there is still unfilled demand for a modern SM300, you might have an opportunity.


----------



## IanM

*Re: You mean this one?*

In two words, Mr Yao - yes please!

The original SM300 case size might be a little small for modern taste. The Timefactors version, whilst undoubtedly well built (I have never had one in my hands) was very attractive and apparently well-priced. And for a modern re-make (rebodied etc) SM300 made from Omega parts, please take a look at the version made by the well-known Australian sellers on the bay (no affiliation). If Mr Yao would like the sellers details - please PM me and I will hapily provide.

Perhaps a 43/44mm version of this icon might be worth considering? An updated SM300 with a bit more wrist presence, with a date window and made to the exacting standards of the MKII company - absolutely!

Cheers - IanM


----------



## Puck

I'd be in, although the original SM300 is so perfect, I'd stick with the 40mm case size. Of course, with my girl-scout wrists, I'm biased against the current trend towards gi-normous watches. In any case an MKII homage to Omega's classic diver sounds ideal.


----------



## Yao

Okay. Perhaps a military version would be something to consider. Eddie did a civie version but perhaps there is still room to revisit the design from the perspective of the issued SM300s. For example fixed bars rather than spring bars......your thoughts?



Puck said:


> I'd be in, although the original SM300 is so perfect, I'd stick with the 40mm case size. Of course, with my girl-scout wrists, I'm biased against the current trend towards gi-normous watches. In any case an MKII homage to Omega's classic diver sounds ideal.


----------



## giosdad

Yao said:


> Okay. Perhaps a military version would be something to consider. Eddie did a civie version but perhaps there is still room to revisit the design from the perspective of the issued SM300s. For example fixed bars rather than spring bars......your thoughts?


I would be interested in looking at a project such as this. I owned a PRS-14. It was a great watch and a close representation of the original. My personal tastes took over and I sold it as the following items did not work for me:

No bracelet
No date
Acrylic Crystal
Tiny Crown
Not as accurate as I would have liked

Going with the MKII way of building watches, I am sure that all of these would be addressed with the many options available and the regualtion of the movement.


----------



## caesarmascetti

Bill to quote a famous movie line, "If you build it they will come"


----------



## eganwh

I like the military version idea of a 300 and would be interested to see what this could look like. I also like the idea of keeping the case closer to the orignal as I prefer a sub-42 watch - I have your A-11 homage reserved for this reason. 

Options are great when it comes to watch bands and fixed bars would greatly limit this. Maybe fixed could be an option. I wear my vintage 300 on leather as it never sees the water, and once in a while on the 1171 bracelet.

Either way you go with it, you will likely get a high level of interest in a SM 300 homage, myself included.


----------



## GavH

Yao said:


> Okay. Perhaps a military version would be something to consider. Eddie did a civie version but perhaps there is still room to revisit the design from the perspective of the issued SM300s. For example fixed bars rather than spring bars......your thoughts?


This would be right up my street as I'm looking to buy a custom Blackwater to use as my work (I'm in the Army) watch. A military homage to the SM300 would be ideal. I would not be adverse to a black case option either but might be alone in that thought!! ;-)


----------



## Crue4

I would do the SM 300 absolutely... but go with Sapphire instead of Acrylic... If you build it, you will sell out of it!.. 

No fixed spring bars though.


----------



## Thieuster

I don't want to hijack this thread, but personally I think that there's more than an Omega hommage. (imho) Omega is repeating itself, making their own hommages in a way.

There's one watch though, that I want to bring under your attention: The Aquastar Deepstar. The 'other' Jacques Cousteau watch. (Next to the Rolex and Blancpain watches you see in his documentaries).

I suppose you can see why I bring up this watch: a whole new concept for MKII: chronograph, diver and visually a stong watch, I think.

Well, that's my two cents... (And I hope Alistair doesn't mind that I used one of his pics. If so, I will remove it!)

Regards,

Menno


----------



## Steve356

*Re: You mean this one?*



Yao said:


> Eddie at Timefactors did an homage to this one already. Do you think its worth my revisiting?


Yes!! I compared the Timefactors model to the Omega 300 first hand and IMHO it's not a very good homage. It is much too thick and heavy . It has the unnecessary heavy anti-magnetic protection. It is only 40mm in diameter vs. 42mm for the Omega, yet is severall mm thicker which completely messes up the proportions. the hands are thin and underpowered for the dial. it manages to look much smaller than the Omega. it's a bit of an unwieldy tuna can on the wrist I am sorry to say, while the Omega is much more gracefully wearable . Also, as was already mentioned, it's not actually available anymore (sold out), so I think there would be plenty of appetite for a new Omega 300 homage especially when combined with more configurable dial/hands options as MKII allows. I think those new curved sword hands would look awesome on an MKII 300 :-!


----------



## ventura

Rather then the SM300 hommage which Edward Platts has done a good hommage of, how about this? 40 to 42mm. Maybe a better dial.

http://scubawatch.org/squale_300M.html


----------



## Steve356

ventura said:


> Rather then the SM300 hommage which Edward Platts has done a good hommage of, how about this? 40 to 42mm. Maybe a better dial.
> 
> http://scubawatch.org/squale_300M.html


Sorry, but I don't see anything special about this watch. I doubt it would be a popular model. in terms of dimensions and overall look, it doesn't seem that much different from Seafighter. 
the only problem I can foresee with the Omega 300 homage is keeping the price low enough not to compete with the contemporary Omega 300 divers which have a similar looking case and are available on the used market for not much more than 1000USD.


----------



## Puck

ventura said:


> Rather then the SM300 hommage which Edward Platts has done a good hommage of, how about this? 40 to 42mm. Maybe a better dial.
> 
> http://scubawatch.org/squale_300M.html


I love all the watches on the scubawatch site. I guess an homage to any watch that's no longer easily available, and that has design elements strongly evocative of another era, would be of interest to a lot of WISes. As for something based on the issued SM300, I'd totally get one. I love military watches, and dislike bling, which to my mind mars a lot of otherwise pretty decent designs. IMHO, Breitling and Omega are currently ruining a lot of otherwise beautiful watches by pimping 'em up. That's just IMHO. I really have an aversion to bling.


----------



## Zidane

I say do go for it! I think it would be a success. Especially if you make it a tad bigger than the 40mm version. 42-44mm would be great.


----------



## eeek

Yao said:


> Eddie at Timefactors did an homage to this one already. Do you think its worth my revisiting?


Most definitely!


----------



## MDS

I'd be interested in something like this as well. This is an awesome looking watch.

Mike


----------



## es335

Bill,

Like the Fifty Fathoms and Submariner, the late 60s SM300 has a significant cult following.

Omega has shown zero interest in reissuing the classic design--although they have borrowed elements and incorporated them into the Planet Ocean and 2254 (discontinued model), which are essentially modernized pastiches containing a melting pot of influences from different models throughout Omega's history. Modern Omega is trying to position itself in a more upscale light, hence the silly white gold indices on the hour markers in an attempt to mimic modern day Rolexes, like Planet Ocean on the new "Bond" Omega. The classic tool watch look has been lost.

Watchco in Australia sells "NOS" SM300s in small quantities for roughly $1500-2000 USD (fluctuating with exchange rates). These are vintage movements pulled from other watches.

Given that the Time Factors homage version did not hem very closely to the original SM300 design (no SS bracelet and case way too tall), I think there would be a value proposition for commercial demand for a SM300 homage from MKII ($600 - $1000 price range). 

But it should be faithful and accurate to the original dimensions (to ensure a marketing differentiator to the Time Factors version)--perhaps with a few modern upgrades like a sapphire crystal etc.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Yao

*The price would likely have to be...*

closer to $1K for the watch using a standard shaped sapphire crystal. To get one with a sapphire crystal but with the crystal cut like an acrylic that I would have to ask about as it is sure to add to the cost.


----------



## ventura

One thing I would suggest Bill, if you do a SM300 hommage is to make sure the crown is larger and easier to grip then the original and also the PRS-14. They are bothy tiny and hard to use. It may be an idea to include a date wheel as many people findd this invaluable and also to make it less high :-!


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

The closest current Omega to the classic 60s SM300 is the SMP 2254.50. I have one, and I think the one big advantage that the old SM300 has is that bezel edge. If you did a SM300 homage in a 42mm size, you might sweep up some sales from folks who wanted the 2254.50 but couldn't hack the bezel edge flats, who preferred a serrated or coin edge for the better grip, or just looks. Maybe even from some who like the overall look, but not the sea wave dial texture. Plus, you could probably not only beat the Omega retail price, but remember that the 2254.50 is supposedly discontinued already - there are bound to be some who miss the Omega boat and still want a new one in that style.

Personally, I don't know if I would buy another watch so close to what I already have, even though I would prefer a coin bezel edge and sort of like that MOD dial better, but some others might. I'm already in the kitty for the LRRP and the Kingston, so any purchase by me would have to be further down the road, therefore I would selfishly hope it would not be an LE (I'd hate to seem elitist either). 

Just one thought: I'd see if it's feasible to do solid bars as an option, there are probably as many people who'd prefer a bracelet or conventional strap as would want the solid bars, and springbars still allow the NATO / Zulu option, while solid bars limit you to only one way.


----------



## rcarbonetti

I would be in for this if it was 42mm. This would be just as nice as an Omega Seamaster and I have a 2599.80 chronograph.


----------



## cummje

For me personally, this is watch has my favorite dial of all time. I'll always lust after one or something very similar to it. I gotta agree, though, being 187cm tall, I wouldn't take anything less than 42mm.


----------



## Luso308win

giosdad said:


> I would be interested in looking at a project such as this. I owned a PRS-14. It was a great watch and a close representation of the original. My personal tastes took over and I sold it as the following items did not work for me:
> 
> No bracelet
> No date
> Acrylic Crystal
> Tiny Crown
> Not as accurate as I would have liked
> 
> Going with the MKII way of building watches, I am sure that all of these would be addressed with the many options available and the regualtion of the movement.


I subscribe this post too. Also had a PRS14 but sold it for the same reasons. Now I am wearing a tricked out Alpha-Omega but it certainly is not up to MKII build quality (although the lume is fantastic and the Eta 287X is quite accurate). Genuine crown and tube, saphire crystal, a decent lumed bezel dot...










Give us a usable SM300 homage, Mr. Yao!;-)


----------



## Luso308win

But if you wish to avoid any eventua "fights" with Omega (God forbid)...


----------



## mrpete

Eddie will not be restocking them, and i will get one from you bill if it is prebuilt.|>


----------



## djones

Man every thread I go to people are asking for bigger and bigger watches. I have to dissent in the hopes that Bill doesnt start making jumbo wrist clocks and leave us normal sized watch guys in the dust. If you are going to make a SM300 homage...and I would love one...dont make it bigger I beg you. I want a functional timepiece that is not in the way, not something to impress people with.


----------



## narwhal

This sounds promising. I've always loved the look of this piece. Having one in a modern size (~42-43mm) with MKII quality would be ideal!


----------



## Tom R

My personal feeling regarding the SM300 - it is one of those rare, perfect watches. There will always be a demand for a watch so sweet. Especially with the MKII quality of build.


----------



## caesarmascetti

es335 said:


> Hi Mr Yao,
> 
> What are your thoughts on the design of the mid-late 60s Omega Seamaster 300s?
> 
> The Fifty Fathoms, Submariner and Seamaster 300 are often considered the holy triumvirate of classic dive watch designs.
> 
> Since you have paid tribute to the Fifty Fathoms with the Stingray and are tackling the Sub this year with the Kingston project, any chance of a Omega SM 300 homage project from MKII at some point down the road? Maybe next year?
> 
> Thanks!


I couldn't resist posting this pic, it's such a pretty watch, this one from Watchco in Australia, assembled from NOS parts with date correct Omega movement:


----------



## pk_diver

ventura said:


> Rather then the SM300 hommage which Edward Platts has done a good hommage of, how about this? 40 to 42mm. Maybe a better dial.
> 
> http://scubawatch.org/squale_300M.html


And the Certina Super PH1000? I know there is a reissue version by Certina themselves, but doesn't have the same charme of the original one:

http://scubawatch.org/DS3.html

cheers


----------



## Yao

*I will revisit this idea...*

after the LRRPs start shipping in a meaningful way and we have the Kingston in mass production.


----------



## NWP627

*Re: I will revisit this idea...*



Yao said:


> after the LRRPs start shipping in a meaningful way and we have the Kingston in mass production.



Bill,
Have you seriously considered cloning yourself multiple times so that we can all have the watches we want - now? All these projects really sound to good to wait.
N


----------



## camfam

mrpete said:


> Eddie will not be restocking them, and i will get one from you bill if it is prebuilt.|>


Eddie recently suggested he "might" restock. I think his exact words were "you never know..."

Cam


----------



## Yao

*Like I said...*

we will revisit this in a month or two. I'd prefer to stay focused on the projects currently in development. If there is room for another SM300 homage we will see if the demand is there. ;-)


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

*Re: I will revisit this idea...*



NWP627 said:


> Bill,
> Have you seriously considered cloning yourself multiple times so that we can all have the watches we want - now? All these projects really sound to good to wait.
> N


Careful there; it's an appealing thought, but it could all go south real fast:










Actually, I'd like to lobby for a 39-40mm homage to the 20 ATM Zodiac Sea Wolf from the 1960s. Fantastic, unique dial and hands, and they even squeesed a full sized 28mm dial into the 35.5mm case. Give me a choice of an enamel filled or brushed SS bezel, and I might even have to buy 2. Assuming the wallet can actually absorb all the hits, that is.


----------



## iguoh

MDS said:


> I'd be interested in something like this as well. This is an awesome looking watch.
> 
> Mike


+1. I would be interested in a MkII SM300 homage. After the Kingston please, I need to pace myself. ;-)


----------



## oh_please

Luso308win said:


> I subscribe this post too. Also had a PRS14 but sold it for the same reasons. Now I am wearing a tricked out Alpha-Omega but it certainly is not up to MKII build quality (although the lume is fantastic and the Eta 287X is quite accurate). Genuine crown and tube, saphire crystal, a decent lumed bezel dot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give us a usable SM300 homage, Mr. Yao!;-)


Wow! That's precisely the look I've been searching for in an Omega SMP! Perfect! That's a 2254? Where did you obtain the bezel? It looks like those on the Planet Ocean (one of that model's most alluring features in my opinion). Could you please share the info? This would be exactly what I'd be wearing until the arrival of a MKII 300 homage.


----------



## Yoda2005

I would also jump in on a MKII homage of the SM300. 

I think that there is a lot of interest in this potential project.


----------



## perfectlykevin

ventura said:


> One thing I would suggest Bill, if you do a SM300 hommage is to make sure the crown is larger and easier to grip then the original and also the PRS-14. They are bothy tiny and hard to use. It may be an idea to include a date wheel as many people findd this invaluable and also to make it less high :-!


Count me in too! Love to see one of these with a good crown, date (heck even a day/date option) and in the 42mm range. Fixed bars are good for me, but may not be for others. I could go either way on this.

Any chance of doing a possible blue dial and bezel combo too? Just thinking out loud here. ;-)

Kev


----------



## Yao

*Different color dials...*

would certainly be interesting.


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

*Re: Different color dials...*

Sure got my attention with the blue option.


----------



## Redrum

I'll give you some reasons:

1.- The Timefactors homage lacked: BRACELET, DATE, SAPPHIRE, DECENT SIZE. (they're fresh out too).
2.- Omega discontinued the popular 2254.50
3.- Everyone likes it.
4.- Only Watchco's SM 300 are available (some people don't like 'em, most people can't afford them).

I think it would be a good idea Bill

Take care

RR


----------



## caesarmascetti

Redrum said:


> I'll give you some reasons:
> 
> 1.- The Timefactors homage lacked: BRACELET, DATE, SAPPHIRE, DECENT SIZE. (they're fresh out too).
> 2.- Omega discontinued the popular 2254.50
> 3.- Everyone likes it.
> 4.- Only Watchco's SM 300 are available (some people don't like 'em, most people can't afford them).
> 
> I think it would be a good idea Bill
> 
> Take care
> 
> RR


Watchco's SM300's are selling preloved for $1,600-1,700 I saw one recently on MWR, new from Watchco I think they're going for around $2,200. If the homage can come in at around the same price as the LRRP or around $1,000 IMO it would work, if it's any higher I think many WIS would hold off to get a shot at a preowned Watchco which is after all an Omega right down to the movement. Just my thoughts. Thought I'd add a pic of the Watchco:


----------



## Steve356

caesarmascetti said:


> Watchco's SM300's are selling preloved for $1,600-1,700 I saw one recently on MWR, new from Watchco I think they're going for around $2,200. If the homage can come in at around the same price as the LRRP or around $1,000 IMO it would work, if it's any higher I think many WIS would hold off to get a shot at a preowned Watchco which is after all an Omega right down to the movement. Just my thoughts. Thought I'd add a pic of the Watchco:


I think you forget the main competitor here in terms of value for the money - the used current Omega Seamaster Pro. at not much more than 1000 it's a tremendous value and if one is weighing a watch in that style it would be hard to justify an MKII when an Omega can be had . So , I think an MKII Seamaster style watch needs to be modestly priced. I would hope around the same range as the Kingston.


----------



## caesarmascetti

to each is own but the current Seamaster Pro does nothing for me in terms of styling, which is why I don't own one.


----------



## Yoda2005

*Re: Like I said...*



Yao said:


> we will revisit this in a month or two. I'd prefer to stay focused on the projects currently in development. If there is room for another SM300 homage we will see if the demand is there. ;-)


Been 2 months, given it any more thought?


----------



## Dragoon

A SM300 homage would be fun to consider but I think Steve makes a good point. At $1000, there are a lot of legitimate "major brand" values that enter the competition. And, while I like MKII and what they stand for, I think Omega has more inherent value and their quality is very good.

At $600, there would be more interest for me.

Interesting project possibility so a "maybe" on my part.

It would need to be at least 42mm and I would prefer the ability to attach bracelet, strap, rubber, ect. Large crown preferred with sapphire.



Steve356 said:


> I think you forget the main competitor here in terms of value for the money - the used current Omega Seamaster Pro. at not much more than 1000 it's a tremendous value and if one is weighing a watch in that style it would be hard to justify an MKII when an Omega can be had . So , I think an MKII Seamaster style watch needs to be modestly priced. I would hope around the same range as the Kingston.


----------



## es335

Bill,

I'd recommend keeping the lug to lug length at 48mm, just like the original watch. The average male has roughly a 7 inch wrist size. Once you go over 48 you run the risk of the lugs hanging over the edges of one's wrist and limiting your target consumer audience. In fact, one of the reasons I have not ordered a LRRP yet and am still on the fence about it is the near 50mm lug to lug length. I'm waiting for more pics of the 50 mm lug length on other similar size wrists before making my decision. If this had been a classic 48mm (like the Speedmaster or Omega 2254 or Rolex Sub) I would have taken the plunge without hesitation.

In fact I would suggest maintaining all the original dimensions of the SM 300- it's a classic in every sense. The 41mm bezel is just the PERFECT size for most guys. Not too big or small and not flashy or pretentious in any way.

I think the "sweet spot" for pricing to sell the most units would be in the $700-900 range. This is because for about $500-800 more folks could buy a used Omega 2254 or a Watchco SM300 ($1400 -$1700).

If you could get the price point down to $799-$899 and maintain a reasonable margin I think you would find yourself busy filling orders for this one!! This is already one of the most viewed threads in the MKII forum if that conveys a level of consumer interest.


----------



## Marc7300

As Bill has a one man's bussiness I can understand that the now running projects have priority (TR-900-Kingston)
Developing these watches to the high standard MKII is used too is very time consuming. 
So I think the SM300 (LE) homage can be a nice 2010 project, same as the Kingston was/is for this year;-)

When the time is there I like to see an MKII homage to the FIRST 1957 SM300 |> 
These dive watches were the first among the Fifty Fathoms and Submariners. And were the trendsetters for the coming Omega dive watch generations!

Here it is...









If I remember correctly the arrow hands SM300 homage was also an option of the MKII survey about half a year ago...

Cheer Marc


----------



## Thieuster

+1
But... what's with the bezel? The numbers are in reverse! Is this bezel turning the other way?

Menno


----------



## Marc7300

Hi Menno,

This is what I found on Wikipedia about the use of "normal" bezels, like the one used on the coming Kingston...

_Most contemporary dive watches with conspicuous 15 or 20 minute markings on their bezels, are the result of copying a Rolex bezel design of the 1950s. Back then divers typically planned a dive to a certain maximum depth based on now obsolete US Navy __dive tables__, and dove according to the planned dive profile. If the __dive profile__ allowed a bottom time of 35 minutes the diver, upon entering the water, would set the marker on the bezel, 35 minutes ahead of the minute hand. The diver calculated this with the 60 - bottom time formulae (60 - 35 = 25, for 35 minutes bottom time the diver would align the 25 minute bezel-mark with the minute hand). Once the minute hand reached the main-marker on the bezel the diver would begin his ascent to the surface. The 15 or 20 minute scale helped with timing the ascent and whatever safety stop the diver deemed necessary. For contemporary diving methods the 15 or 20 minute "count-down" bezel is quite antiquated._

With the early Seamaster bezel you do not have to use the (60min. - bottom time) formulea. Just set the bezel at the planned bottom time.
When the minute hand reach the "0"marker on your bezel, you have to start your ascent. Then you have to set the bezel again to time your ascent/decompression time...

When there are other opinions about this explanation, please chime in 

Cheers Marc


----------



## Redrum

I'll just keep bumping this one til' we have the watch!!!

Cheers!

RR


----------



## Thieuster

Marc,

Thanks for the info. 

Menno


----------



## Cowbiker

*Re: You mean this one?*



Yao said:


> Eddie at Timefactors did an homage to this one already. Do you think its worth my revisiting?


Now this would be a good case to apply the dial/hands and bezel of the 
Omega Seamaster 120m Automatic Dive Chronograph 120m/400ft (Ref. 176.0004) to, that's a chronograph I could get excited about.


----------



## Peahi

*This would be a great next project...*

I say bump it up to next project after Kingston, yes, bump it up ahead of the Tornek-Raville.

I just realized why this watch is so appealing to me:It doesn't have that ugly helium release valve crown at 10:00. I would gladly line up to purchase this watch as a next MKII watch.

But correct me if I'm wrong, I could just get a custom blackwater put together with the same look.


----------



## Rorschambo

Bump!
I'd love to see this go through. 
I would also love to see a bigger case, 42mm?


----------



## mr1973

I don't want to rain on your parade lads, but I know for sure that there's an updated version of Eddies PRS-14 in the pipeline. It will feature a date and a sapphire crystal ;-)


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

Wasn't the original SM300 a 41.5mm case anyway? If it wasn't though, and I would still prefer a 42mm homage over a 40mm. It might be a little close to my Seamaster though. Still, no fart valve...


----------



## Luso308win

*- WE WANT AN MKII QUALITY SEAMASTER 300 HOMAGE!*

Come on, people!
Lets rebel and demand from Mr. Yao an homage to the most beautiful divers watch ever made.

"Yao! Yao! Yao!
We want a seamaster homage now!"

;-)


----------



## GarageBoy

I wanna see a Yao, I know there are a few people who are not fans of Eddie


----------



## es335

Question about the mid - late 1960s Seamaster 300 sword hands. Did Omega invent this style of sword hand?

I know Rolex used sword hands on the MilSubs of the 1970s, but I'm not aware of Rolex sword hands pre-dating the 1960s Omegas. 

So did Omega invent the sword hand?


----------



## Luso308win

I believe that this post deserves a bump. And we MKII fans also deserve a bit of hope! 

Still waiting for that sm300 homage!


----------



## sittinduk

yes, a MKII 300 would be sweet!


----------



## Thieuster

sittinduk said:


> yes, a MKII 300 would be sweet!


Collecting watches is developing taste I think. About a year ago, I didn't own one single Omega. Not my cup of tea. However, I received a Speedmaster yesterday (traded one for one of my other watches) and I can see the point of all people wanting an Omega homage. The Speedy looks great and I think (I know!) that mr Yao would be very capable of capturing the essence of a SM 300 in a homage.

In short, I'm queuing up too.

Menno


----------



## louis

Yao said:


> Okay. Perhaps a military version would be something to consider. Eddie did a civie version but perhaps there is still room to revisit the design from the perspective of the issued SM300s. For example fixed bars rather than spring bars......your thoughts?


No, no fixed bars, please. There are only few straps to fit then.


----------



## ikkoku

bump to show additional interest and to find out if this is going to be considered


----------



## tomr

Thieuster said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread, but personally I think that there's more than an Omega hommage. (imho) Omega is repeating itself, making their own hommages in a way.
> 
> There's one watch though, that I want to bring under your attention: The Aquastar Deepstar. The 'other' Jacques Cousteau watch. (Next to the Rolex and Blancpain watches you see in his documentaries).
> 
> I suppose you can see why I bring up this watch: a whole new concept for MKII: chronograph, diver and visually a stong watch, I think.
> 
> Well, that's my two cents... (And I hope Alistair doesn't mind that I used one of his pics. If so, I will remove it!)
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Menno


Although I would like a SM 300 homage, I also find the above watch very appealing, and would be curious as to Bill's take on building such a unique chronograph. However, with Bill's current workload and the delay on the Kingston timetable (I'm in phase 2) , we probably wouldn't see any new model for quite some time.

I have been considering a Blackwater with the 300 MOD dial and sword hands, which would be similar to the SM300 without the wait.


----------



## Yao

I am taking note of the continued interest. We will explore this as soon as I have the watch order lead time down more and the current projects at a point where I can just let them run.


----------



## bullitt731

All Righty Then, here is my preorder. :-!


----------



## gjm4

I am in.....


----------



## MonroeA

I'm in too!!


----------



## Yao

Okay. Sorry but I should clarify my statement. I will study the potential project but nothing will be started or any firm commitment made until I have the LRRP deliveries under control and the Kingston into mass production. 

I didn't mean to imply I would start right away. I don't think given how late deliveries are at this time that it would be appropriate to start another long-term project. 

But I promise you will revisit this and see what we can do together.


----------



## Steve356

Yao said:


> Okay. Sorry but I should clarify my statement. I will study the potential project but nothing will be started or any firm commitment made until I have the LRRP deliveries under control and the Kingston into mass production.
> 
> I didn't mean to imply I would start right away. I don't think given how late deliveries are at this time that it would be appropriate to start another long-term project.
> 
> But I promise you will revisit this and see what we can do together.


Sounds good b-)


----------



## number2

I was planning on ordering a Stingray to look like the SM300, but I'll gladly wait for your SM300 homage.


----------



## obie

number2 said:


> I was planning on ordering a Stingray to look like the SM300, but I'll gladly wait for your SM300 homage.


That may be a very long wait, if it even happens. I wouldn't not order a Stingray based upon a thread where Bill has stated that nothing definitive about even building such a watch.

Actually, I would order my Stingray sooner rather than later...


----------



## notloc08

I would love one, sign me up!


----------



## nullidentitat

Bill cured me of any desire to buy an Explorer with the LRRP; I'm hoping he'll do the same thing with my desire to purchase a 42mm PO.

Plus I'd love to see a MKII on a mesh made to Bill's spec.


----------



## cpotters

obie said:


> That may be a very long wait, if it even happens. I wouldn't not order a Stingray based upon a thread where Bill has stated that nothing definitive about even building such a watch.
> 
> Actually, I would order my Stingray sooner rather than later...


I already have my Stingray, but should a clever person try to read something into your last comment if they were looking to purchase a stingray sometime in the foreseeable future?


----------



## Andre B

I'm in too....


----------



## Redrum

GarageBoy said:


> I wanna see a Yao, I know there are a few people who are not fans of Eddie


That man is strange, i got banned from his forum because i started a thread asking (nicely) about their next model.
A Yao SM300 would be nice.

Take care men!

RR


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

I think a Yao SM300 would be a good move. I already have a sword hands SMP myself, but wouldn't necessarily pass on a properly done SM300, especially if it had a well lumed bezel. 

One note too: as I understand it, the PRS-14 was 40mm, almost 2mm smaller diameter than the original. If Bill used a 42mm case size, and a nicely domed sapphire crystal, I think the result would avoid that gripe of "too tall" that was leveled at the PRS-14, as well as be a closer match to the original. Although I personally would not mind an acrylic crystal option - my vintage Zodiac chronos and divers that have them are quite nice, it somehow seems to give a little magnification affect to the dial. Maybe it's just my imagination, but there it is.

I would also note that not only is the PRS-14 sold out completely, but Omega even took the 2254.50 out of the catalog too. If Bill offered the sword hand classic, with maybe some sort of GMT version available too, I think that he would pick up business from unmet demand for a sword hand, military style Seamaster configuration, as well as some folks who wanted one but were priced out of the market by Omega.


----------



## prometheus

build it so it looks as close to the original version as possible. sapphire crystal, and nix any idea of adding an extra helium release crown.

i'll take one! :-!


----------



## es335

Bill has a survey under the "sticky" section where you can vote for the SM300 to be produced.


----------



## es335

Hi Bill

Any update on the survey?


----------



## Yao

es335 said:


> Hi Bill
> 
> Any update on the survey?


Pleases see my reply here: Survey Post


----------



## Johnmax

yao said:


> pleases see my reply here: survey post


sm300! :-!


----------



## L.O. Little

prometheus said:


> build it so it looks as close to the original version as possible. sapphire crystal, and nix any idea of adding an extra helium release crown.


Amen, bro! :-!

Agreed on all points, especially regarding keeping the extra helium release crown off it.


----------



## es335

Any news on when this watch will be released?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hey there...You may want to review the 'Project 300' Threads - Component production is in the works..... Release date is not yet determined.

Here is a link to the most recent news release from MKII regarding 'Project 300' -->2016-01-05: Project 300 Update


----------



## es335

I started this thread 10 years ago in 2009 and from the MKII store, it's cool to see the watch is coming to fruition soon. But the online store say ordering is closed. Does that mean they can no longer be purchased?


----------



## TheDude

es335 said:


> I started this thread 10 years ago in 2009 and from the MKII store, it's cool to see the watch is coming to fruition soon. But the online store say ordering is closed. Does that mean they can no longer be purchased?


No. A large number of order slots will be up for sale later this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarbanzoNegro

TheDude said:


> No. A large number of order slots will be up for sale later this year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So there will be available units for sale from the web?


----------



## TheDude

GarbanzoNegro said:


> So there will be available units for sale from the web?


That is what MkII has stated previously. Only a portion have been sold so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarbanzoNegro

TheDude said:


> That is what MkII has stated previously. Only a portion have been sold so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your quick answer!


----------

